# Art Director Salary in Dubai



## Vaynakh (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi everyone !

First of all, this forum is awesome ! 

This is my first message with my first post. Almost 5 month im researching a life in Dubai.

Two months before an Agency offered me a job. They want to work with me as Graphic Designer but im working as Art Director. They offer $4K Monthly but after a short research i learn that money not equal for a experienced Designer.

Im not marry, now in Istanbul im living with my mom. My plan is, find a job in Dubai, work for 6 month or a year, after that, if i can believe i can live there with mom, i'll take her also. In last 1 month, days and nights, im working for a strong portfolio ! I want present my works, better way as much i can do. But im wondering, an experienced Art Director, how much earning? And plus, Agencies are supporting with Accomodation Allowance or Car Allowance etc? Or this only happening with other jobs. 

Another question is, 18000-19000 AED is enought money for normal life? 

-Im not looking for Luxury (ok maybe little bit  But Dubai luxury standart are high more then Turkey standarts) 
-Im asocial. I would be social in Dubai? I don't know 
-I don't have a night life culture. Maybe couple times in a month. Generally i like to spend my time for Design or produce something.

Average $5K for single man and for his mom. Im asking $5K because if i won't get any average result for Art Director Salaries, i will draw my minimum limits as $5K 

What you think?

With Best,
Mehmet


----------



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

Vaynakh said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> First of all, this forum is awesome !
> 
> ...


Hi Vaynakh,

i'm in the media industry and so am quite familiar with how agencies recruit/hire/staff, especially creatives. 

regarding art directors: depending on the agency, and unfortunately, the nationality, i see the salary and package differ. i know art directors getting 30k+ a month, i know those getting 10k a month. depends on ur portfolio, skill level, and where you interview.

in terms of accommodation and benefits-- generally the answer is no where this type of position is concerned. some agencies will give health insurance for you ONLY, and build in housing allowance into your salary (stating some portion of your salary is actually for housing when u read the employment contract.

18-20K a month is certainly enough to lead a decent life, especially if its just you and your mom. there are certainly families making do on less.

good luck to you!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't forget health insurance for your mum. It's not something that comes cheap and she will have to have it for residency.


----------



## Vaynakh (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks for all answers;

beeniedubai; How long re you working on the media area in industry? And it's your business or are you working in a company? Many people try to caurage me, be honest i wasn't so caurage on first time. Because i was thinking im not so good enought to work outside of my country. I have 16 year experience on this industry and Art. But when i research what people generally doing, i mean, Dubai market have talented Designers and Agencies. Because as i hear, many agency is British company and i know they re really good because im working with UK Companies from long time. But when i get some research i see i don't have to afraid. Don't get me wrong im not arrogant but i can see i can challange with many people on Dubai market. Of course this is just my view. I would like to send my portfolio to you and that would be nice to hear from you, what is my challange chance in Dubai media market (As a Art Director) How can i contact with you?

and BedouGirl; Thank you for information. Could you tell me what is options to get insurance for my mom? There is any option except Private insurance? And as you said that won't be cheap. Could you tell me how much i have to pay for my mom's insurance? And it's annual or monthly payment?

Thanks everyone again
With Best,
Mehmet


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Medical insurance depends on her age and may not cover pre-existing conditions. I believe you are legally required to provide this for her visa. There are government hospitals but you would be well advised not to cut corners on this. It could end up costing you a lot more if she is taken ill and needs special care. Bear in mind, as we get older, more things go wrong with our bodies. The policy is purchased annually. You can do your own research to obtain quotations.


----------



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

Vaynakh said:


> Thanks for all answers;
> 
> beeniedubai; How long re you working on the media area in industry? And it's your business or are you working in a company? Many people try to caurage me, be honest i wasn't so caurage on first time. Because i was thinking im not so good enought to work outside of my country. I have 16 year experience on this industry and Art. But when i research what people generally doing, i mean, Dubai market have talented Designers and Agencies. Because as i hear, many agency is British company and i know they re really good because im working with UK Companies from long time. But when i get some research i see i don't have to afraid. Don't get me wrong im not arrogant but i can see i can challange with many people on Dubai market. Of course this is just my view. I would like to send my portfolio to you and that would be nice to hear from you, what is my challange chance in Dubai media market (As a Art Director) How can i contact with you?
> 
> ...


Hi again, 
i've been in the industry my whole career, and in Dubai for the last 5 years. 
if you have an excellent portfolio with awesome projects and case studies, that is half the battle. truly, there are ZILLIONS of designers in dubai, and in my humble opinion, only a small percentage of them are really any good. and by good i mean have work that could easily be showcased alongside their peers in NY, London, Berlin, Shanghai, etc. these are the designers coming up with concepts and brands and high level strategic design. there are also those designers that are more implementers-- not necessarily required to be conceptually strong  in their roles, but are doers- they have to apply design to ads, packaging, brochures, etc. the latter role is generally paid a bit less.

the second part of your battle is getting in front of the right people- marketing yourself. 
because there are so many designers, competition is stiff.

send your portfolio to everyone, and make sure its good. and then call and email and if possible, come to dubai and meet with these ppl face to face. the industry is very transient and designers are always shifting around so positions can often times pop up suddenly.

good luck!


----------



## Vaynakh (Nov 6, 2015)

beeniedubai said:


> Hi again,
> i've been in the industry my whole career, and in Dubai for the last 5 years.
> if you have an excellent portfolio with awesome projects and case studies, that is half the battle. truly, there are ZILLIONS of designers in dubai, and in my humble opinion, only a small percentage of them are really any good. and by good i mean have work that could easily be showcased alongside their peers in NY, London, Berlin, Shanghai, etc. these are the designers coming up with concepts and brands and high level strategic design. there are also those designers that are more implementers-- not necessarily required to be conceptually strong in their roles, but are doers- they have to apply design to ads, packaging, brochures, etc. the latter role is generally paid a bit less.
> 
> ...


Hey there,

Thank you so much for your opinions. Thats start the really clear on my mind.

In Turkey, Market a bit complix. We called "Wolf Board" because, here is also Zillions Designer and you have to compare which one is real and others fake but looks like the Designer. I hope you got what im saying cuz many people acting like Designer in here. In last 5-10 years, salaries down seriously of because this FAKE DESIGNERS. I have work in different areas and got different experiences specially in last 5 years, im working and improve myself with Brand Management. Also 3D Visualization, Animation and Productions area. My most experties about Typography and Colors. On my portfolio, there is maybe hundereds print design i have. So let me be clear about your view, do you think design to ads, packaging, brochures, etc. Designer paid a bit less then others? 

Thanks,
With Best,
Mehmet


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Vaynakh said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Thank you so much for your opinions. Thats start the really clear on my mind.
> 
> ...


Hi,
What languages do you speak?
My only small concern is your written English.
For business, English is the universal language in Dubai and there is fierce competition in the sector you work in.
For this reason - you will be judged on a number of factors - English language will feature highly because you need to be able to interpret your clients requirements accurately as well as being able to express your ideas and designs in presentations and meetings.
If your spoken English is the same as your written language in your forum posts - you may find it hard at the interview stage to convince the companies that are paying the better salaries to hire you.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Vaynakh (Nov 6, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> What languages do you speak?
> My only small concern is your written English.
> For business, English is the universal language in Dubai and there is fierce competition in the sector you work in.
> ...


Hi,
I speak only Turkish and English. And yes, this is not my business language. Even my spoken better then the writing, im writing and spoken daily when im not in work. Plus, i believe the companies may consider to im not American or British. I already working with Companies from USA, UK and they never warn me before about my English. I think they re not niggling as much you do. After all, if the employer's priority may be my English, not my Experience, talents, experties, i wouldn't like to work with that employers. Im Designer, not interpreter...

Thanks,
Same Regards,
Mehmet


----------



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

Vaynakh said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Thank you so much for your opinions. Thats start the really clear on my mind.
> 
> ...


i don't think the designers doing the tasks you mentioned are paid less, in the right company they are highly valued, especially for product packaging. however, like you mentioned, there are so many wannabe designers offering services for so cheap for these sorts of things,companies will often opt to use a cheap freelancer to do them.

that being said, your best bet is to apply to all agencies, and then once you have, to corporations needing in-house designers/creatives.


----------



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> What languages do you speak?
> My only small concern is your written English.
> For business, English is the universal language in Dubai and there is fierce competition in the sector you work in.
> ...


Mehmet,

I think Stevesolar only mentions the need for good English not to insult you, but to highlight an important issue. for many of the big agencies, they expect creatives in high level positions, such as Art Directors to be able to pitch for projects/ present work to clients and make compelling arguments, answer questions, etc. 

there are, however, many agencies that expect creatives to be back-office, not client facing. that being said, art directors are expected to be able to direct teams and manage junior designers, so should be able to give clear and concise feedback. many time they will also be required to interpret client briefs appropriately. it will be your job to convince employers you are able to do all of the above.


----------



## Vaynakh (Nov 6, 2015)

beeniedubai said:


> Mehmet,
> 
> I think Stevesolar only mentions the need for good English not to insult you, but to highlight an important issue. for many of the big agencies, they expect creatives in high level positions, such as Art Directors to be able to pitch for projects/ present work to clients and make compelling arguments, answer questions, etc.
> 
> there are, however, many agencies that expect creatives to be back-office, not client facing. that being said, art directors are expected to be able to direct teams and manage junior designers, so should be able to give clear and concise feedback. many time they will also be required to interpret client briefs appropriately. it will be your job to convince employers you are able to do all of the above.


Hey,

Im really appreciate everyone for opinions, specially you. If i wouldn't trust myself, how i would venture something like this? I know the language is the most important things, specially on Business life. Everyday im learn something new and it's including my spoken language (Not even only English, even Turkish) and not saying im master with English language. But the language is for connection. I have done Study Exchange Programme on San Diego State University and i have done my internship on Warner Bros. You can't even imagine, what kind a persons i work with there, can't even saying English words. But they was rough with what they do ! However, i think it's not so nice interpret, someones spoken language like this. There is many different way to tell people what they re doing wrong.. Because as i said, if i wouldn't believe, i wouldn't be here ! At least i have different mentality...

Thanks,
Mehmet


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Vaynakh said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im really appreciate everyone for opinions, specially you. If i wouldn't trust myself, how i would venture something like this? I know the language is the most important things, specially on Business life. Everyday im learn something new and it's including my spoken language (Not even only English, even Turkish) and not saying im master with English language. But the language is for connection. I have done Study Exchange Programme on San Diego State University and i have done my internship on Warner Bros. You can't even imagine, what kind a persons i work with there, can't even saying English words. But they was rough with what they do ! However, i think it's not so nice interpret, someones spoken language like this. There is many different way to tell people what they re doing wrong.. Because as i said, if i wouldn't believe, i wouldn't be here ! At least i have different mentality...
> 
> ...


Hi Mehmet,
I can assure you that my post was not intended to insult you - it was merely my observations based on working in the GCC region for 31 years and being heavily involved in recruiting for senior positions and working with a wide range of companies and customers in client facing roles.
As an example - if the English in your CV is anything like your written posts - then you risk it being overlooked. This is because this region is extremely popular and each position attracts a high number of candidates.
The first selection process is often just at the CV stage. Any poorly written CVs will be removed from the process - before you even get the chance of an interview.
There is also another potential problem - if your CV contains perfect English and you get an interview, it would be expected that your interview would also be in perfect English.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Vaynakh (Nov 6, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi Mehmet,
> I can assure you that my post was not intended to insult you - it was merely my observations based on working in the GCC region for 31 years and being heavily involved in recruiting for senior positions and working with a wide range of companies and customers in client facing roles.
> As an example - if the English in your CV is anything like your written posts - then you risk it being overlooked. This is because this region is extremely popular and each position attracts a high number of candidates.
> The first selection process is often just at the CV stage. Any poorly written CVs will be removed from the process - before you even get the chance of an interview.
> ...


Hi Steve,

Thank you so much for your advice. I will absolutelly consider it when i application.

Thanks,
With Best,
Mehmet


----------



## Kiruha (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Beeniedubai, sent you a PM - not sure if it did go through though.

Based on your posts here you seem to have lots of experience in media/creative industry.
Do you know what general ballpark aed salary is for director/gr director of media strategy, planning and buying (hybrid, all media) at global agencies? Is 50k too inrealistic? Whats the package look like?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

Kiruha said:


> Hi Beeniedubai, sent you a PM - not sure if it did go through though.
> 
> Based on your posts here you seem to have lots of experience in media/creative industry.
> Do you know what general ballpark aed salary is for director/gr director of media strategy, planning and buying (hybrid, all media) at global agencies? Is 50k too inrealistic? Whats the package look like?
> ...


50K is unrealistic.
as i mentioned earlier- there are no packages typically for this industry/these positions. maybe they'll sponsor you for visa (alot of companies have rolling freelance contracts that employees have been on for years) maybe they'll give you health insurance. they usually will give paid holidays and time off.

they're mostly looking for local hires- people here already, and that have experience in the region. for the role you describe, i'd say salaries can range from 30k- 40k on the highest end, no other benefits except what i describe above.


----------



## Kiruha (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you! Will keep trying then


----------

